# Donny update 6th sept



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Opening times & entrance fee’s

*Members of the I.H.S. and any other established (more than 1 year) club or society can gain entry from 10.15 at a cost of £2.50 per adult, all children under 16 are free.*

Non Members can gain entry from 10.45 at a cost of £5 per adult and all children under 16 are free.

NO CHILDREN UNDER 16 WILL BE ALLOWED IN UNLESS ACCOMPANIED BY A PARENT or GUARDIAN.

there will be over 150 tables at the show so the hall will be full,the cafe and bar will be on as normal and seating area will be in the dome (previous show hall).all paying entrants will quailify for discounted swimming and ice skating.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Non members entry at 11.45.....? are you sure?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

think he means 10.45?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sirvincent said:


> Non members entry at 11.45.....? are you sure?


 doh:bash: now sorted


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Getting closer now and we so cant wait.

150 tables of pure herp heaven. :no1:


----------



## Andy79 (Aug 4, 2009)

This will be my first trip to any of the shows i really cant wait, so does anybody know what will be available and at what prices, or who is having a table and what are they selling.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Andy79 said:


> This will be my first trip to any of the shows i really cant wait, so does anybody know what will be available and at what prices, or who is having a table and what are they selling.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


 there are no breeders lists for the meeting,but people do sometimes advertise in the classifieds as to what they are taking


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Andy79 said:


> This will be my first trip to any of the shows i really cant wait, so does anybody know what will be available and at what prices, or who is having a table and what are they selling.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Plus we like to make it a surprise for everyone :lol2:

But 150 that is a lot of tables, how many were at the one earlier in the year???


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

oakelm said:


> plus we like to make it a surprise for everyone :lol2:
> 
> But 150 that is a lot of tables, how many were at the one earlier in the year???


 110-120


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll be there with a table... looking forward to it


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Didnt know where to ask this, so here is as good as anywhere :lol2:

Are we allowed to take pics while were in there? Just thought I'd ask before steaming in and clicking away at every animal in sight lol


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i'd like to take photos of the day, is that ok?


----------



## Mini Mosh (Aug 22, 2009)

are there many children usually there?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Mini Mosh said:


> are there many children usually there?


there are children in there but i won't like to try and push a buggy round as it gets crowded.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Mini Mosh said:


> are there many children usually there?


Yer...but wouldnt you rather get a snake, lizard or other reptile :lol2:


----------



## Mini Mosh (Aug 22, 2009)

i was thinking it would be too busy, i will definately leave him at home.... thanks for the advice


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

We will be there with a table!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> i'd like to take photos of the day, is that ok?


 unfortunatly you will not be allowed to take photos or videos at the show,anyone caught doing this will be removed,this includes mobile phone cameras


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Slurm said:


> I'll be there with a table... looking forward to it


 
i'll say hello mate, i wasn't going to be there, but a change in circumstances means i'm able to attend, jsut for a look, i went round the kiddy show, and that was good, but i think donny is going to overwhelm me, with 150!!! tables, thats mad, huge!!


----------

